# تقرير عن تكرير البترول ...



## مهندس المحبة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*أرجو أن يفيدكم هذا التقرير الذي وجدته عند بحثي في النت عن تكرير البترول وماهي المشاكل التي تواجه المصافي والحلول وأردت مشاركتكم به لتعم المنفعة للجميع وأتمنى أن لاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ....*


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## agabeain (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور وجزاك االلة خيرا مهندسناا ااالراااائع


----------



## كيمياوي 3 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك ولكن عندي طلب هل من الممكن الحصول على كيفية صناعة زيوت المستخدمة للتزييت*

:12::12::12::12:


مهندس المحبة قال:


> *أرجو أن يفيدكم هذا التقرير الذي وجدته عند بحثي في النت عن تكرير البترول وماهي المشاكل التي تواجه المصافي والحلول وأردت مشاركتكم به لتعم المنفعة للجميع وأتمنى أن لاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ....*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو البحث في القسم فطلبك موجود مسبقا وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

_*مشكور وجزاك الله خير *_


----------



## الهندي30 (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ..... تقرير ممتاز يا أخى .....
يسلم كيبوردك و ماوسك


----------



## المهندس محمدالعبد (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## farouq dabag (3 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك يااخي ز 
ممكن طلب صغير لاخوك اذا عندك كتاب النادر لفحوصات النفط وشكرا


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (21 أبريل 2011)

شكراً كتير علي المساهمات الفعالة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## نصر فضل الله (5 مايو 2011)

كلام مليان وجميل لك ودى وتقديرى


----------



## joudi1 (6 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## wael1973 (15 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wael1973 (15 مايو 2011)

كل ما افتح موضوع مش بيفتح هى فين المعلومات يا اخواتنا


----------



## kaka39 (22 مايو 2011)

merci..................


----------



## اغنم زمانك (31 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكرا
فعلا كتاب رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو هالايدين مشكور


----------



## add22 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي سؤال عن النفط ارض فيه زيت و املاح مدري اذا نفط او غاز مثلا


----------

